# Looking for  a way to mix a couple "preworkout" injectable combos



## Bull_Nuts (Nov 28, 2015)

1. Test base, anavar, dbol

2 Test base, dbol, drol, cheque drop or halo testin

Or any of the above in best suited combo...


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 28, 2015)

I would do 
2% BA
20% BB
15% Guiaicol
50% EO and 50% GSO

Make sure solvents are heated before adding to raws. Start with Guiaicol+powder and heat til dissolved. Then add BB followed by the BA. Remaining oil mixture of EO and GSO should be heated as well mixing. once final product is filtered  and in sterile vials, heat at 240 F for 20 minutes.  Don't forget to vent.  Also remember test base displaces at .893ml/gr for your calculations


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Dec 1, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I would do
> 2% BA
> 20% BB
> 15% Guiaicol
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Dec 17, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I would do
> 2% BA
> 20% BB
> 15% Guiaicol
> ...



Why heat?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 17, 2015)

Heat increases solubility.  Heating adds energy to the mixture.  This added energy causes the molecules to vibrate and dissolve faster.  Adding a cold solvent to the warm mix can cause it to recrystallize and crash.  Harder compounds to suspend like tne and orals are much more sensitive to this.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Dec 26, 2015)

So I just dreamt this combo up....is it possible?....Test base 50mg/ml, tren base 50mg/ml, winny 50mg/ml and 10mg halo.  If so...what solvents and proportions.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm far from an expert but I bett 100-125 mg/ml is the highest you will be able to go without going crazy with solvent


----------



## Kingjmack (Apr 19, 2016)

Subbed for content. This is a topic I'm interested in


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 2, 2016)

15 Week cycle: 
Sus: 250mg/day
Deca: 100mg/day
Eq: 100mg/day

Dbol:100mg/day weeks 1-4.
Anadrol: 100mg/day weeks 10-15
Halo: 30mg/day weeks 13-15

Also try to add some HGH and  insulin


----------



## khungus03 (Sep 29, 2016)

Bull_Nuts said:


> So I just dreamt this combo up....is it possible?....Test base 50mg/ml, tren base 50mg/ml, winny 50mg/ml and 10mg halo.  If so...what solvents and proportions.



This seems a bit bold but worth a try. You'll need to swap out the 50/50 gso/eo for 100% eo for the remainder so your recipe would look like:

2 - BA
20 - BB
20 - Guaicol 
Remainder - EO

You should be able to get the test, tren, and halo dissolved. Adding the winny is where you might run into issues. 

Give it a go and let us know how it turns out.


----------

